

New Modular Solar Towers Promise Easy Green Power - kennjason
http://www.pcworld.com/article/249757/new_modular_solar_towers_promise_easy_green_power.html

======
ChuckMcM
Here is a clue if the title says "Easy Green Power" you know they haven't
built it yet.

tl;dr version a media company releases 3D renders of a concentrated solar
project.

Actual web site is here: <http://staimanmedia.com/Aora/>

They've built two, one in Israel and one in Spain, for a combined 270kW of
power generation. Neither seems to improve on Solar-One which was built in the
Mohave Desert outside of Barstow in the 90's and provided 250kW of CSP
generated power for 10 years before being dismantled.

Building a CSP power plant in the desert is not hard, its been done and anyone
with money can do it again. Building infrastructure that can transfer that
power somewhere useful, that is hard.

